# Have you heard about those Animal crossing pocket camp "Hack tools?



## glover

Well have you? Many of these so called "hacks" are fake. you'll often see people online posting videos of these "hacks" these hacks will require you to do "human verification" aka surveys. These surveys will ask for your personal info. Such as emails, Phone number, Etc. And after all that time and energy you put into filling in those surveys and offers. There is a high chance that you will get nothing and your info will be stolen and most likely be sold to other criminals.

To all of those pocket camp players out there. Buying leaf tickets legitimate to leaf tickets.

So if you ever see those "hack tools" online promising you infinite leaf tickets don't fall for them.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Its 100 percent fake. If you put anything in the "username" box (whatever its called) it will still accept. All they want is for you to do surveys and earn them money. There is no actual hacking involved, just tricking people.


----------



## Chele

They will force you to do numerous things, like put in your username and password in game, or maybe your username and password for your Nintendo account. This mostly happens for most so-called game ‘hacks’. It’d be like: “Hey, you’re one step away from getting [whatever in game currency there is]. Now, you have to install these 5 games and then it’ll work”! There’s even also some fake videos and comments from bots saying that it works. All that happens when you install those apps is basically just paying the app itself for installing it. And you don’t get anything. The game gets money for you installing it, and the fake hack website gets money for partnering up with that app and advertising to convince viewers to install the app. There’s not only apps, there are also incredibly long surveys that you need to answer. The survey gets credit for your answers because that helps with their advertising. So I advise everybody not to touch those hacks. You’re paying and literally _working_ for the domain. And plus, Nintendo is one of the most secured companies with their games. It is like, 0 percent possible to get through their games.


----------



## glover

Bump


----------



## AngelBunny

yea ive seen those

and its not just ACPC, i've seen hacks like these for other games like animal jam where they ask for your password and then have you go though a survey type thing i'm like "no"


----------



## Rose

Ignore these, and any other third party source guaranteeing you rewards for doing silly tasks.


----------

